# UAE entry permit rejected



## furquanahmad

Hello 

I am new to this forum and this is my first thred.

Currently I live in Canada, I am Indian passport holder. Recently I got an Asst Prof Job in Ras al Khaima University. Everything went smoothly, they gave me a nice offer and I accepted. I have to be there in one month at the starting of spring semester, so after getting the offer letter I resigned from my current position because they told me that they would arrange visa in one week. They told me that my Visa will be arranged by the university, and I have to arrange a visit visa for my wife, later on after getting residence permit I can sponsor my wife.

I got my wife's visa through a travel agent.
But yesterday university HR informed me that my visa is rejected due to some unknown reasons, when I ask for the copy of rejection they are not willing to provide me saying that they can not disclose it?

My question is how and where can I appeal for my visa denial, since now I am jobless, who takes the responsibility? How can I convince UAE Immigration? 

If someone knows what to do plz reply.

Thanks


----------



## humus

Dear sir, I am extremely sorry for you. I went through the exact same experience
A few months ago in Qatar and unfortunately, there is simply nothing you can do.

They will nver tell you the reason but will say security clerance issues.

Please google uae security clearance and you will see many people on the ahu dhabi living forums who have been through the same. Please see if you can get back in the original job you left.

I hope you get something better and have patience during this difficult time.



Www


----------



## furquanahmad

*Thanks*

Dear Humus
Thanks for your reply.

This has been a disaster for me, I went to the original job but they denied as per the company rules.

I have nothing wrong with my passport, never faced visa rejection issues even for UK, Germany or Canada, I also visited UAE once on 96 hr transit visa.

Is there any department or office where I can appeal??

Thnx


----------



## cubon

I am terribly sorry for you. It was actually a nightmare. I think the University HR must has responsibility on that incident. Other professional company should recommend you never resign before obtain visa/ work entry permit. Because nobody can guarantee 100% the visa will be approved.
Don't give up and try to looking for other opportunities !

Best wishes to you.


----------



## BedouGirl

cubon said:


> I am terribly sorry for you. It was actually a nightmare. I think the University HR must has responsibility on that incident. Other professional company should recommend you never resign before obtain visa/ work entry permit. Because nobody can guarantee 100% the visa will be approved.
> Don't give up and try to looking for other opportunities !
> 
> Best wishes to you.


Sad to say, it's true you should have been advised not to resign till your visa was approved. Having said that, if they have a PRO with wasta, it could be that taking the papers back to someone else may get the visa approved. If they will try this depends on how much they want you. 

In view of the fact that the prospective employer did not guide you professionally, it could be that you have had a lucky escape.

You can't appeal to the authorities but it wouldn't go amiss to send a strongly worded email to the uni, stating your case, etc in view of the situation they have put you in.


----------



## humus

A strongly worded email will have nil affect. This is becoming more and more common now and can result and very problematic outcomes. Much more likely if you are a Muslim applying for a mid to high level job like you I am sorry to say.

How do working girls in the hotels get in? How do gangsters and criminals manage to stay in the country when genuine people's lives are destroyed?

It has been 4 months since I received the exact same rejection and it has affected my entire family from parents to wife and kids. In every problem, there is an opportunity so you have to dig deep and something will come up.


----------



## furquanahmad

Thanks all for reply

Today I got a letter from University, which for at least to me, does not seem to be a rejection, does anyone have any idea how a rejected visa look like, what they send to me is first page of visa application form with some thing written in arabic, without any stamp of Immigration, Moreover, when i search the ednrd site with the reference number which is written in that piece of paper, nothing comes up, How can I believe that this is original rejection? I really want to know if I can send any legal notice to university as I have been suffering a lot, I have lost my job here and already sold a lot of things. Please reply

Also the date on this paper is Jan 6, but not the first one. (It is also important to quote now that when I called the HR on Jan 3, she said that she got it and about to send it, so I was happy, but i got nothing by the end of the day, I called again several times but she never pick up the phone, finally another HR picked up and told me that your visa is rejected...........HOW COME???????).

Why the chairman and provost kept saying Security Reasons though there is nothing mention as a reason of rejection???


----------



## girlaussie

Hi, 

Very sad, I have heard few similar cases from couple of friends, very disappointing. Have believe in yourself, don't loose hope, you will get a new job very soon. 

Best, 

Aussie Girl


----------



## furquanahmad

Thanks Aussie Girl, I do hope so...


----------



## rsinner

furquanahmad said:


> Thanks all for reply
> 
> Today I got a letter from University, which for at least to me, does not seem to be a rejection, does anyone have any idea how a rejected visa look like, what they send to me is first page of visa application form with some thing written in arabic, without any stamp of Immigration, Moreover, when i search the ednrd site with the reference number which is written in that piece of paper, nothing comes up, How can I believe that this is original rejection? I really want to know if I can send any legal notice to university as I have been suffering a lot, I have lost my job here and already sold a lot of things. Please reply
> 
> Also the date on this paper is Jan 6, but not the first one. (It is also important to quote now that when I called the HR on Jan 3, she said that she got it and about to send it, so I was happy, but i got nothing by the end of the day, I called again several times but she never pick up the phone, finally another HR picked up and told me that your visa is rejected...........HOW COME???????).
> 
> Why the chairman and provost kept saying Security Reasons though there is nothing mention as a reason of rejection???


I do not think you can legally do anything about it. Was there a contract signed? If not, a legal notice or a case achieves no purpose.


----------



## Roadworrier

humus said:


> A strongly worded email will have nil affect. This is becoming more and more common now and can result and very problematic outcomes. Much more likely if you are a Muslim applying for a mid to high level job like you I am sorry to say.
> 
> How do working girls in the hotels get in? How do gangsters and criminals manage to stay in the country when genuine people's lives are destroyed?
> 
> It has been 4 months since I received the exact same rejection and it has affected my entire family from parents to wife and kids. In every problem, there is an opportunity so you have to dig deep and something will come up.


Sorry to hear this -- this has happened with some of my colleagues who have attempted to get res visas here (one is Egyptian, got rejected in AD but accepted in Dubai last year; the other is a US citizen but Tehran-born and rejected 3 times - in AD, Dubai and Ajman).

Many of the working gals, gangsters and criminals enter on tourist visas which requires you to leave after a specific time period. I keep thinking it is 60 or 90 days, but these things seem to change pretty regularly. Others such as spouses and children of residents may get the 30-day visit visa (if they are from US, UK, EU, etc) and get a new one every month by crossing the Oman border, buying a short-stay visa, then turning around and coming back into the UAE for the new visit visa.

It took 3 months for my residence visa to come through and 3 months for my wife - in the case of Abu Dhabi, no one gets the visa stamp without buying health insurance first.

Good luck sorting out your situation. They really should have not finalized your offer until you at least were deemed eligible for your pink permit (which starts the process for getting the residence visa).


----------



## AlexDhabi

The checks vary between employers and the prospective employee's nationality (or sometimes even background, say if parents emigrated to US/Canada/UK/Australia). It also varies between emirates too. Someone I know in local government I know got turned down for a similar but federal government job for "security reasons" (but they don't have to leave). Of course a visit visa is much easier to get than a residence visa. 
Main lesson for all is NEVER resign until you get security clearance.


----------



## furquanahmad

[hgh


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

I guess that by now you must have understood that there is nothing you can do. I have faced a lot worse situations after coming here. It is better to do prior research about the law etc when you make the decision to come here.


----------



## girlaussie

furquanahmad said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first thred.
> 
> Currently I live in Canada, I am Indian passport holder. Recently I got an Asst Prof Job in Ras al Khaima University. Everything went smoothly, they gave me a nice offer and I accepted. I have to be there in one month at the starting of spring semester, so after getting the offer letter I resigned from my current position because they told me that they would arrange visa in one week. They told me that my Visa will be arranged by the university, and I have to arrange a visit visa for my wife, later on after getting residence permit I can sponsor my wife.
> 
> I got my wife's visa through a travel agent.
> But yesterday university HR informed me that my visa is rejected due to some unknown reasons, when I ask for the copy of rejection they are not willing to provide me saying that they can not disclose it?
> 
> My question is how and where can I appeal for my visa denial, since now I am jobless, who takes the responsibility? How can I convince UAE Immigration?
> 
> If someone knows what to do plz reply.
> 
> Thanks



Hi 

Wee bit concern, how is the job search going, any luck? Did the HR department contact you again with any apology?

Aussie Girl


----------



## buzzik

AlexDhabi said:


> The checks vary between employers and the prospective employee's nationality (or sometimes even background, say if parents emigrated to US/Canada/UK/Australia). It also varies between emirates too. Someone I know in local government I know got turned down for a similar but federal government job for "security reasons" (but they don't have to leave). Of course a visit visa is much easier to get than a residence visa.
> Main lesson for all is NEVER resign until you get security clearance.


That's true and very simple - never resign unless you got your security clearance done by the company offered you a job.

In my case it was: I've been told not to resign unless a SC will be positive!

sad for topic starter, but another good lesson learned!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

BedouGirl said:


> Sad to say, it's true you should have been advised not to resign till your visa was approved. Having said that, if they have a PRO with wasta, it could be that taking the papers back to someone else may get the visa approved. If they will try this depends on how much they want you.
> 
> In view of the fact that the prospective employer did not guide you professionally, it could be that you have had a lucky escape.
> 
> You can't appeal to the authorities but it wouldn't go amiss to send a strongly worded email to the uni, stating your case, etc in view of the situation they have put you in.


BedouGirl,

I have been here sinc Oct 2012 and I have heard a lot about this wasta that you mention...Then one day at work, I actually got to see it in action and I must say, if you got wasta, you got it good. I guess the bottom line is "if you got it, you got it. If not, better luck next time!


----------



## rayyou

Bounty Hunter said:


> BedouGirl,
> 
> I have been here sinc Oct 2012 and I have heard a lot about this wasta that you mention...Then one day at work, I actually got to see it in action and I must say, if you got wasta, you got it good. I guess the bottom line is "if you got it, you got it. If not, better luck next time!


I agree with this. I know a person from a middle eastern country who was already in Dubai on work visa, and got rejected when he tried to transfer his visa to a new employer in a free zone. Reason, visa ban on his nationality! He got visa in third attempt when he used his contacts.


----------



## BedouGirl

Years ago, visas were often approved over coffee! When I arrived here in 1998, it was quite difficult to get visas for women, particularly someone like me who does not have a degree, and that was precisely how my first visa was obtained. 

Nothing like a bit of wasta, that's for sure....


----------



## Bounty Hunter

BedouGirl said:


> Years ago, visas were often approved over coffee! When I arrived here in 1998, it was quite difficult to get visas for women, particularly someone like me who does not have a degree, and that was precisely how my first visa was obtained.
> 
> Nothing like a bit of wasta, that's for sure....


For sure...!


----------



## Warold

Wasta for security clearance doesn't really exist (probably for visa's). Even if you have a expat passport but of arab decent you will most likely get rejected. To be honest I havnt seem much about security pass rejections on these forums. I think there should be some sort of sticky tell people that they shouldn't resign unless they obtain it if working for a government company.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Warold said:


> Wasta for security clearance doesn't really exist (probably for visa's). Even if you have a expat passport but of arab decent you will most likely get rejected. To be honest I havnt seem much about security pass rejections on these forums. I think there should be some sort of sticky tell people that they shouldn't resign unless they obtain it if working for a government company.


I know wasta exsits for everything here. if you don't think so, you are just fooling yourself.


----------



## Warold

I know it exists. Anything can exist, but it doesn't mean its put into practice. Tons of people have tried their wasta's at getting a security clearance, but they just laugh. Its national security, if you let someone past the system it amounts to treason (its happened before in UAE). 

Who is going to take that risk for you? Unless your related by blood or going to pay alot of money then its not really going to happen. For a visa it happens all the time, but that is not the question. 

FYI security clearance is operated by expats security companies that have been contracted by the UAE government.


----------



## cottage

Hello all..i just want to know, what is the scope of security clearance?are they done thoroughly checking including at the origin country? What would be the wrong things we might have done til possible rejection in security clearance (other than normal saying crimes etc)?


----------

